# Pregnant doe overdue



## daddygilbert (Jun 11, 2011)

I have a pregnant doe who is slightly overdue. Yesterday was day 31 and we are certain she is pregnant. This wil be our first litter and we are slightly concerned. Any help?


----------



## froebeli (Feb 14, 2012)

My first litters are due next Saturday. I think the key word here is patience. You can't buy it, so it's hard to come by. Wishing the best for your litter.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

A rabbit like any other san go past there due date ,make sure she has a calm enviroment around her cage .and a nice nest box with plenty of soft hay or other bedding iv found that even with bedding in the box if I put some hay on the cage floor they like to get some in there mouth and carry it about it givesthem somthing to do and calms them 
The larger breeds tend to go past the due date and the smaller types earlyer a noisey evnviroment can cause a nervice doe to either hold off kindling or worse to abort early before she's ready.I have found myself counting days incorectly to be more of a problem than the doe don't count the first day of breeding and some months have less days than others so a doe mated on the 10th this month may not kindle on the 10th next month as long as your doe is doing well don't worry pease and quiet is what she craves perhapes aslice of apple or carrot lots of does won't pull fur till they start kindleing .let's wish her and you good luck


----------



## daddygilbert (Jun 11, 2011)

Yes patience is a virtue I sometimes forget to employ. Just anxious. She has her own little apartment with a nice homemade nesting box. She has been digging in the box but hasn't pulled her hair off yet.


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

one of my does had her first little almost 3 weeks ago...she went sometime between 6pm on the 32nd day and the next morning on the 33rd because there were kits out there in the box on the 33rd..lol She started making her nest box about a week before and a couple of days before she started pulling fur. I had her box in one place and she was storing fur in another place so i moved her box to where she was putting the fur, I was afraid she would have them where she had the fur if i didnt move it. I put her fur in the box.


----------



## DanielB (Oct 19, 2012)

Mine tend to go 34 days or so. They normally pull hair just before they give birth. But then again I have one that pulled hair a week before birth and kept pulling for days after. She was bare on one side and the nest box was over filled.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

daddygilbert said:


> Yes patience is a virtue I sometimes forget to employ. Just anxious. She has her own little apartment with a nice homemade nesting box. She has been digging in the box but hasn't pulled her hair off yet.


They almost always kindle at night :hair


----------



## mystang89 (Oct 10, 2012)

Think I read that they can go up to 36 days before kindling. After that, if you're sure she's pregnant, be concerned.


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

A member on RabbitTalk just had a doe kindle on Day 42. That's by far the longest I have heard of. If i didn't know how careful and reliable this member was, I would tend to think she had miscalculated.


----------



## mystang89 (Oct 10, 2012)

42 days, wow, must have been a painful delivery with as pig as those kits had to of been. Thats like a pregnant woman having a 14lbs baby....or 5 of them.


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

I goofed. It was only 41 days, but still.... Only two of the kits survived.


----------



## daddygilbert (Jun 11, 2011)

We finally have babies!!!! Well it took 44 days but I think she may have been bred late than we thought. I'm concerned about the kits. Her box is set on the floor of the cage and she has pulled a ton of hair. Do I need to put straw or bedding under her box? Do I need to bring them in at night it's below freezing here at night? How many kits do I need to let her nurse, before fostering? Ive only seen six but the wind was blowing so hard I didnt want to dig too much. Sorry for so many questions I'm a worry wart


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

Good does should raise 8 to 10 kits no trouble .u can bring the nest box in at night if you like I don't .bedding and a good nest with 6 kits should handle the cold .the danger for me is more afte they are 9-10 days old and get out of the nest .read some of the other post in tne forem ,people have been talking los on this subject lately.


----------



## PD-Riverman (May 24, 2007)

I have one doe that on the 36th day I decided to rebread her. I figured she was not pregnant. I figured she had gained some weight because I fed her extra because I thought she was pregnant. She blowed at the male and jumped on him---I took her out before she hurt him----She had her babies that evening. This time she went 34 days and I just happen to be there when she started giving birth. I watched her have 2 of the 5----she always has hers in the day time. They have not open their eyes yet----she takes care of them. She has had several litters and usually around 5. I even bred her to two different males this time to see if she would have more---only 5.


----------



## Joan (Apr 12, 2012)

I had a doe that we tried breeding but she only let the buck get close to her once and we didn't think he got her. 31 days later she showed no signs of anything....until 10 p.m. Then she started building her nest, pulled hair and delivered 10 kits by 2 a.m. Surprise!!!!!


----------

